# Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?



## Cyclenby

*Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Like most here I am a watch hobbyists (nice way to say obsessed) and appreciate the engineering and appearance of a nice watch (time piece) on my wrist. My tastes vary from divers to chronographs all brands A to Z. My watch box consists today of about twelve favorites depending on the season and mood from professional to weekend fun. I get tired of them quickly and buy/sell I think too for the enjoyment of the hunt. But I am also a techie and love my smartphone, PC, and tablet.

New models are hitting the stores and regardless the operating system (Apple or Android) or style of device (round or square) moving from the mechanical to the digital is a big departure from watch hobby I know today. I don't think the watches I own today will ever be out of my weekly wear rotation. I am intrigued by the new LG G Watch R with its ability to change faces (with my moods) and link to my smartphone for message alerts plus more. But I almost feel like a trader to my Omega to even think such a thought...










So here comes the topic and question (if posted previously I did not see...)

Thoughts on adding a "smart watch" to the collection in 2015???


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

My similar question after the Apple Watch was presented last fall:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f513/whe...-gear-etc-fit-into-your-rotation-1083734.html

If I have anything to do with it, yeah, we'll get a smartwatch this year. It'll be a kind of experiment at the very least. If I like it enough, my wife will get one, too.


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

you could always get a cheap smart watch to try out the principle.
Either one of the first generation watches like an lg which are sub £100 or like me the pebble which is £80.

As to will i buy one this year?
Depends on what pebble are doing this year and also if the competition can raise their game to match the pebble in battery life and
apps.


----------



## CFI care

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Certainly will. Purchased the iPhone 6 in anticipation for the release of the Apple watch.
I guess the thing I like about Apple products is that they just work, all day, every day. (well thats been my experience)
I do have a prediction following the release of the Apple watch--- that 2015/2016 will see teenagers become proficient in morse code.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



CFI care said:


> I do have a prediction following the release of the Apple watch--- that 2015/2016 will see teenagers become proficient in morse code.


Just had a thought --

You know how you can make custom vibrating "ringtones" on your iPhone right in Settings? You can make Morse code versions of your friends' names.


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



CFI care said:


> Certainly will. Purchased the iPhone 6 in anticipation for the release of the Apple watch.
> I guess the thing I like about Apple products is that they just work, all day, every day. (well thats been my experience)
> I do have a prediction following the release of the Apple watch--- that 2015/2016 will see teenagers become proficient in morse code.


I am not opposed, but for communication alone I don't see the advantage
of using Morse. On the wrist you should be able to read the text, and for
a concealed device you should be able to hear voice or synthesized voice.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I do not see a smart watch being part of my acquisitions in 2015


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



CFI care said:


> Certainly will. Purchased the iPhone 6 in anticipation for the release of the Apple watch.
> I guess the thing I like about Apple products is that they just work, all day, every day. (well thats been my experience)
> I do have a prediction following the release of the Apple watch--- that 2015/2016 will see teenagers become proficient in morse code.


I hope you have a fair amount of disposable money available.
From what i have read the apple watch will be the most expensive of the smartwatches.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/02/02/110-reasons-buy-apple-watch/

By "110 reasons to buy an Apple Watch", they're talking about the number of times per day that smartphone users typically check their phones.

The data came from an Android screen-unlock app back in 2013 which tracked how often users would unlock their phones. The guess, then, is if they check a smartwatch as often as they would be checking their phone, it would be over a hundred times per day, and would be just about as useful.


----------



## Miqote

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I doubt I'll buy one, I don't like the idea of having to charge the watch every night before going to bed


----------



## Cannonball

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

As soon as it Apple Watch comes out, I will get one of the sport models.


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I'm actually thinking of taking my (asus) smartwatch out of my collection. It's proven to be less useful than I had hoped it would be, and, frankly, my 'normal' watches just plain look better (and better-built). That said, the apple watch might finally push some changes in terms of smartwatch fit/finish/build quality and force other tech companies to step up their game.


----------



## E.P.

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I just bought LG G Watch R. Just to see what is this smart watch thing. I need accurate time at my work, and these android phones (I have Sony Z3 Compact) seems to be quite accurate. Taking time via GPS I guess. LG Watch synchronize with my Sony cell phone, and the watch shows accurate time as well.

So far I'm quite pleased for LG. Although I didn't expect a lot.

I like the appearance of Moto 360 more, but if battery lasts only 12 hour it's not enough for me.

This video helped me to decide:


----------



## fastfras

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

An iWatch is a possibility, it needs to be somewhat smaller than anything I've seem so far and a round shape would also be preferred. It's still a watch and, I'm still a collector so yes, there's definitely an interest on my part.


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



TheMightyWill said:


> I doubt I'll buy one, I don't like the idea of having to charge the watch every night before going to bed


The pebble does 3 to 5 days


----------



## E.P.

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Charging LG on its charger dock is as challenging than put a watch on the table.


----------



## mpalmer

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I'll pass and wait for the implant...


----------



## CFI care

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

its only money


----------



## alex79

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I surely won't for two main reasons :
1) it won't be fair for my other watches that I deserve to be worn more often. Therefore I reduced my watch collection recently. 
2) IMO we spend too much time in electronic devices and this toy would only make it worse.

This said I trust that gadgets lovers would be pleased with smart watches


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



alex79 said:


> I surely won't for two main reasons :
> 1) it won't be fair for my other watches that I deserve to be worn more often. Therefore I reduced my watch collection recently.
> 2) IMO we spend too much time in electronic devices and this toy would only make it worse.
> 
> This said I trust that gadgets lovers would be pleased with smart watches


It actually reduces your time looking at your phone as when you get a vibration/sound about something you check your phone.
While with a smartwatch a glance allows you to decide whether its worth scrambling for the phone.

No more getting distracted with a smart watch.


----------



## oak1971

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Going to get a mac computer in the next month or so and looking at the Apple watch promo it looks very useful, though I doubt it will work with my Galaxy 5s. I may end up drinking the kool aide and going full Apple retard.


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Very unlikely it wont work with the galaxy.

The pebble works with both android and apple unlike most other watches


----------



## oak1971

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Word is that it only works with I Phone 5 and higher. No droid.


----------



## Lord Monocle

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I'm really leaning toward getting a simple Pebble and keeping it on a Nato strap along with my diver, just for the sake of the notifications. I don't care about time on a smart watch at all, but I would like some of the other features of a smart watch. I'm worried if I started wearing one I'd quickly become sufficiently attached to the notifications aspect of it that I wouldn't wear my other watches otherwise.


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

That is what your other wrist is for 

Nice watch on my left and pebble on the right covered up by sleeve.


----------



## Blancpain

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

This is my first post, but I've been lurking for awhile just reading....that said....
Might I suggest a smart bracelet instead, like the Sony Smartband or Microsoft one? I've been using the fitbit and I get notifications from incoming calls, text and emails without having to give up my watches.

I tried the Asus smartwatch...decided that I'd rather wear a regular watch and just get notifications from a wristband.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/marcochiappetta/2014/12/30/a-few-days-with-the-microsoft-band/

http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews...ccessories/sony-smartband-talk-1263330/review

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/wearables/razer-nabu-x-now-on-sale-1282139


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Welcome to watchuseek.

Would you care to elaborate on your use of the Fitbit? People on the forum
think they may not find the notifications useful, and express concern about
battery life.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Blancpain

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

The battery is way better than my smartphone as I only charge it once a week. When I charge it, the battery is still half full..but Lithium Ion batteries like to be charged when not totally drained.

I mostly like getting notifications while I'm driving. So I don't have to get my phone out of my pocket just to see am incoming message. Clients email me all hours of the day so I have to keep track what is urgent or not.

My user name is based on my love of motorsports, mostly GT racing...hence the Blancpain FIA GT monicker... Which fits in with my use with the notifications from my band. My daily driver is a modified Vette and it's pretty loud. I can't hear my phone ringing in my pocket, but I can feel the vibration on my wrist.

I collect a lot of 'affordable' watches also...so I wanted to be able to wear those and still have smartwatch functionality...this was my solution. I am actually planning on getting the Microsoft band as it seems that it will fit my needs better than the fitbit


----------



## flatmad

*Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in ...*

I will buy the apple watch for sure.. And I hope i will be happy to wear it all the time.. So I can sell all my other watches.. If a device on wrist does more than accessory and in a very good way, I don't see why I need traditional watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in ...*

I'm seriously considering a gear of some description as I have a note 3 but as always WUS is enlightening me in terms of choice.


----------



## Blancpain

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Guy wearing a traditional watch while also wearing a smartband


----------



## Circles

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

No as I already added one in 2014. Lol at all the Apple users in this thread.


----------



## Blancpain

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I don't think a smartwatch is for me in 2015...but I'm kinda digging this LG.


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

While waiting for a true hybrid smart watch, which comes with a true mechanical movement with the rotor which doesn't only winds up for the mechanical part, but also charges up for the electronic part...

My eyes is currently set on LG R...


----------



## Imitrex

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

LG G watch R on the way to me. Really thinking about pre-ordering a Kairos


----------



## Blancpain

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



Imitrex said:


> LG G watch R on the way to me. Really thinking about pre-ordering a Kairos


That is very intriguing! I think that watch or another mech/smart watch hybrid could be in my watch collection. When the software becomes outdated (and you know it will) there still the beauty of a mech watch.


----------



## tiger roach

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I probably will be an early Apple Watch adopter, to use mainly for running and weekend stuff.

LIke many here I was not all that interested in smart watches, since I like mechanicals. But I made the mistake of reading up a little on the new Apple Watch and now I want to play with one.


----------



## Bill Adler

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

When I wear an Omega, nobody says anything about what's on my wrist. When I put on a vintage Rolex nobody bats an eye. Moonphase watch? That's invisible to everyone but me. But when I wear my LG R smartwatch I get all sorts of comments, usually starting with "Ooo..."

Strangers opinions aside, I prefer my traditional watches, but wear my LG R (which isn't a bad looker at all) when I know that I might want to do something like take a note without pulling out my phone, or I want to make doubly sure that I don't miss a message (the watch vibrates when I have an incoming anything.)


----------



## peagreen

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

The graphics look very nice and the pricing is certainly reasonable.
I remember CASIO Twincept watches having a translucent screen over a physical watch face - still have one in the drawer, actually. 
However, what this clearly lacks in comparison to Android Wear watches such as LG G watch and Moto 360 is the possibility to change the watch face to one of your own choosing/design.


----------



## 93EXCivic

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



X2-Elijah said:


> That said, the apple watch might finally push some changes in terms of smartwatch fit/finish/build quality and force other tech companies to step up their game.


I handled the Moto 360 in a store and the first thing that struck me is how cheap and nasty it felt.

This coming from a guy that loves Vostoks.

I may replace my beaters with a bluetooth Casio G-shock but that is as close to a Smartwatch as I see myself coming.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



93EXCivic said:


> I may replace my beaters with a bluetooth Casio G-shock but that is as close to a Smartwatch as I see myself coming.


I'd like a Bluetooth G, too, (or a Citizen Proximity) but I want more detail in the notifications. I've already got my phone set up to pop up an email notification only if it comes from family or from work, so I never get buzzed by random marketing or newsletter emails. I'm assuming that I could set up an Apple Watch the same way. If I could do the same with the Casio or Citizen (and maybe I can), then they'd be more useful.


----------



## 93EXCivic

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



BarracksSi said:


> I'd like a Bluetooth G, too, (or a Citizen Proximity) but I want more detail in the notifications. I've already got my phone set up to pop up an email notification only if it comes from family or from work, so I never get buzzed by random marketing or newsletter emails. I'm assuming that I could set up an Apple Watch the same way. If I could do the same with the Casio or Citizen (and maybe I can), then they'd be more useful.


I keep my phone on vibrate basically constantly but I don't usually feel it when I am moving around so if I am working out in garage or garden I will miss calls and texts. I just want something to notify me if that happens. That is the extent of my want for Smartness for my watch. Basically a "smart" watch would be a beater and I don't think many (Moto360, Apple Watch, Pebble, etc) would hold up to that.


----------



## EsbenOpen

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

I doubt I'll get one this year. I like the idea of them, but they just don't yet make one that ticks enough boxes for me.

Some look pretty nice, others look not so nice. Some have some great features, others have other good features, but none yet seems to have all the good features. And then of course battery life is something I hope they can get figured out soon, too poor right now.

Another big problem I have is that one of the main features I would want it for is activity tracking. Well, in order to make good use of fitness tracking you need to wear it everyday. That doesn't go well with my collection. I have about 15 watches I like to rotate every few days.

I think what would do it for me, instead of a smart watch would just be a better fitness tracker. Right now I do a watch on my left wrist and a misfit shine on the right. The misfit is good enough, does basically everything I want it too... except it has no heart rate monitor. Like I said, you just can't win, nothing does everything yet.

Out of the models currently out, I suppose the LG g watch r would be the one I like most, but I seriously think it will be another few years of development at least until they make something that gets me excited enough to buy. We'll see if the trend lasts that long.


----------



## EsbenOpen

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



93EXCivic said:


> I keep my phone on vibrate basically constantly but I don't usually feel it when I am moving around so if I am working out in garage or garden I will miss calls and texts. I just want something to notify me if that happens. That is the extent of my want for Smartness for my watch. Basically a "smart" watch would be a beater and I don't think many (Moto360, Apple Watch, Pebble, etc) would hold up to that.


if you're looking for a tough beater that just gives notifications like you say, you should take a look at some of the G-Shock smart watches. Doubt any other smart watches are going to be that tough for a while!

EDIT: I just read your other post where you mentioned the g shock... don't mind me :-!


----------



## Nasir Askar

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Maybe if someone gifts it to me....I don't think I will a smart watch in the near future


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



EsbenOpen said:


> if you're looking for a tough beater that just gives notifications like you say, you should take a look at some of the G-Shock smart watches. Doubt any other smart watches are going to be that tough for a while!
> 
> EDIT: I just read your other post where you mentioned the g shock... don't mind me :-!


The pebble steel has gorilla glass on it and so could be an option.


----------



## travistan

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Until the battery life of smart watch get better, most likely will stick to good old wristwatch that does die on me if I forgot to charge them for 1-2days


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

The pebble last 5 to 7 days.

I believe the new pebble time lasts longer


----------



## Reppate

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Hi all,

I'm very grateful to have finally joined this group (and installed Tapatalk) after lurking at the site for a few years. I have a lot of ideas on this topic and I'll try not to ramble too much.

I just turned 40 recently. As a big birthday, I'd long been thinking about getting a proper piece. However, I've also been working on a facebuilding app (Android OS) with a friend for a few years now.

I have my mechanical pieces. Nothing too special beyond the 1898 Elgin I inherited from my grandfather. I love my Uniform Wares M203, but that's still "just" a quartz piece when all's said and done.

I purchased the Moto 360 recently for $140 US. I needed a test device because Android Wear compatability is the next logical progression for us. Battery life for me averages 18-22 hours. Recharging it using Qi wireless charging is a breeze. All smartwatches should implement that streamlined tech, given recharge frequency.

The smartwatch allows me to put my faces on. For me, that's a very special thing. I recognize I may be biased, but I believe that unto itself is the "killer smartwatch app". I adore the intricacies of mechanicals. I aspire to take that same deep attention to detail to the faces I create.

I hope to pick your collective brains on the subject at some point. =)


----------



## Reppate

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Reppate, that looks pretty good. I've seen pics of some truly awful Android Wear faces, so it's great to see one that's done with taste.


----------



## Reppate

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*

Thank you kindly. I may ramble, and I apologize for that in advance. Read want you want, leave the rest.

There's a ton of intentional geometric interplay going on in this piece and some was pretty challenging, TBH. It's good to hear words from those who recognize quality watchmaking.

I first wanted a design which took the 360 "flat tire" into account and hid it as well as possible. Copies of famous pieces are nice, but there's something about building your own with love.

I've put a Lot of thought into this. Everything in it has reason and some logic behind it.

The smallest detail matters. A difference of 0.001 can be a universe when zooming in. For example, there's a red dot I placed on the center of the H/M axis which is the precise diameter of the 12 blue decorative circles behind the hands. You can't see it on here, but you can see it on a 50 inch television using Chromecast.

Or Mathematically determining the start and end points for the Batt hand, calculating that midpoint, and setting the hand opacity in relation to that with the background gradient.

The list goes on. Happily, I've found my people here who I hope won't necessarily roll their eyes.

I know it's not a JLC or a Journe. But this was built entirely on my Android devices. Additionally, I consulted with some mathematicians on the subject, and we believe that there are 4,xxx,xxx (... Onwards with 36 zeros total after the 4) total watches one can create with this app. I wanted a fine-grained sandbox with a fast and fluid interface. Years in the making. Some would say it's ready for prime time, but there's not yet *Embedded* Android Wear functionality. I can get the piece to my wrist without much trouble, but I know the potential userbase well enough. There would likely be contempt prior to investigation and they'd stay with Facer or Watchmaker. Those are great apps, don't get me wrong. But I'd like to believe our approach is different, and yet also accessible to different levels of skill sets.

I'm a bit secretive for the time being. A bit of research might find our publicly available app, anyhow. (no, it's not called TAPPERFORM. =)

PS, this isn't me trying to sell any of you anything. *Please know that.* Cheap plugs are spotted a mile away. I come to you with respect to the craft and also for camaraderie in this amazing, challenging, and often lonely journey.


----------



## andy5544

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



EsbenOpen said:


> I doubt I'll get one this year. I like the idea of them, but they just don't yet make one that ticks enough boxes for me.
> 
> Some look pretty nice, others look not so nice. Some have some great features, others have other good features, but none yet seems to have all the good features. And then of course battery life is something I hope they can get figured out soon, too poor right now.
> 
> Another big problem I have is that one of the main features I would want it for is activity tracking. Well, in order to make good use of fitness tracking you need to wear it everyday. That doesn't go well with my collection. I have about 15 watches I like to rotate every few days.
> 
> I think what would do it for me, instead of a smart watch would just be a better fitness tracker. Right now I do a watch on my left wrist and a misfit shine on the right. The misfit is good enough, does basically everything I want it too... except it has no heart rate monitor. Like I said, you just can't win, nothing does everything yet.
> 
> Out of the models currently out, I suppose the LG g watch r would be the one I like most, but I seriously think it will be another few years of development at least until they make something that gets me excited enough to buy. We'll see if the trend lasts that long.


[TL;DR]

If there's an iOS app for Android Wear I'd consider getting a Zenwatch due to having a work-provided iPhone, but until then I'm going to stick with the MS Band on the right wrist and regular watch on the left. Actually I'm very happy with the Band, I just like how the Zenwatch looks and the potential to run custom faces on it.

I'm in the same boat, I like the Asus zenwatch but have an iPhone so until they release an iOS app that will push notifications etc to the Android Wear device it's a no go. The other issue is the same as what you mention, the fitness tracker aspect is something I like but to take proper advantage of it I'd want to be wearing the device pretty regularly, i.e. essentially every day all the time. However, I'm not willing to forgo wearing my other watches. So I've ended up wearing a Microsoft Band on my right wrist and a regular watch on the left.

The band is an awesome fitness tracker that also does arguable all the important things one expects a proper smartwatch to do, it just looks like a fitness tracker and not a watch. It does notifications will iOS notification center integration so you can pick and choose what makes it buzz, had optical heart rate monitoring, sleep tracking, GPS, and really nice analytics done in the cloud that MS plans to expand quite a bit. Also, it's pretty robust. I was careful when I first got it and took it off when doing any type of labor, but I wear it almost all the time now and it's taken some pretty hard knocks without damage. The screen bezel is some type of acrylic and does scratch a bit, but the center where display is seems to be glass and must be tough glass b/c it doesn't have a scratch on it. The price is also very fair at $200, less than 1/3 of the apple watch version that I like best.


----------



## vwguy60

*Re: Get "Smart" or "not"? Will you be adding a smart watch to your collection in 2015?*



andy5544 said:


> [TL;DR]
> 
> If there's an iOS app for Android Wear I'd consider getting a Zenwatch due to having a work-provided iPhone, but until then I'm going to stick with the MS Band on the right wrist and regular watch on the left. Actually I'm very happy with the Band, I just like how the Zenwatch looks and the potential to run custom faces on it.
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I like the Asus zenwatch but have an iPhone so until they release an iOS app that will push notifications etc to the Android Wear device it's a no go. The other issue is the same as what you mention, the fitness tracker aspect is something I like but to take proper advantage of it I'd want to be wearing the device pretty regularly, i.e. essentially every day all the time. However, I'm not willing to forgo wearing my other watches. So I've ended up wearing a Microsoft Band on my right wrist and a regular watch on the left.
> 
> The band is an awesome fitness tracker that also does arguable all the important things one expects a proper smartwatch to do, it just looks like a fitness tracker and not a watch. It does notifications will iOS notification center integration so you can pick and choose what makes it buzz, had optical heart rate monitoring, sleep tracking, GPS, and really nice analytics done in the cloud that MS plans to expand quite a bit. Also, it's pretty robust. I was careful when I first got it and took it off when doing any type of labor, but I wear it almost all the time now and it's taken some pretty hard knocks without damage. The screen bezel is some type of acrylic and does scratch a bit, but the center where display is seems to be glass and must be tough glass b/c it doesn't have a scratch on it. The price is also very fair at $200, less than 1/3 of the apple watch version that I like best.


I also like a normal mechanical watch and am an iPhone user. I also do not like square watches. Here is my solution:

LG G Watch R, I am pretty proficient at photoshop so I made a couple faces and posted them on face repo.









I admit I had to use an android phone o make the face, setup the watch but once on, I can connect it to my iPhone to receive notifications and control music. So far, it is more of a toy and because it lacks the heft of a real watch, I ordered a super engineer type 2 for it and it should arrive tomorrow. I already test fit a non pvd super engineer to it so I know it will fit.

Btw, you can connect android wear to an iPhone. Need an app on the watch and on the iPhone to connect the two. Ultimately you still need an android device but it is possible.


----------

